# The new Klon on video!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a video comparing different dirt boxes, the new Klon pedal is featured at 16:44

[video=youtube;WuTt8YFblcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuTt8YFblcE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Cool! I'm gonna have to check this out when I get home!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm. Redesign looks a little flimsy to me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I'll be! I didn't think Bill was ever going to attempt a comeback. I wish him well. If has figured out a way to get them smaller, cheaper, and out the door faster, he might have something there.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Well I'll be! I didn't think Bill was ever going to attempt a comeback. I wish him well. If has figured out a way to get them smaller, cheaper, and out the door faster, he might have something there.


Why smaller, cheaper and faster? He should have just kept selling a few a month at the going rate...

Klon Centaur #40 with original box/papers/adapter gold - eBay (item 320647207343 end time Jan-23-11 20:25:00 PST)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Why smaller, cheaper and faster? He should have just kept selling a few a month at the going rate...
> 
> Klon Centaur #40 with original box/papers/adapter gold - eBay (item 320647207343 end time Jan-23-11 20:25:00 PST)


Those are the inflated used market prices. That's not Bill selling them. A Klon brand new from Bill was what, $249 or something? $299 tops? I can't recall. But because of the waiting list and the huge demand, people were willing to pay more for used ones than wait 6 months to a year (or longer) for a new one. That's what drove the prices up, but Bill kept the price for a new one the exact same and he never sees a single penny of the Klons that sell for crazy amounts.

I, for one, will be signing up for one of these as soon as he makes them available.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Those are the inflated used market prices. That's not Bill selling them. A Klon brand new from Bill was what, $249 or something? $299 tops? I can't recall. But because of the waiting list and the huge demand, people were willing to pay more for used ones than wait 6 months to a year (or longer) for a new one. That's what drove the prices up, but Bill kept the price for a new one the exact same and he never sees a single penny of the Klons that sell for crazy amounts.
> 
> I, for one, will be signing up for one of these as soon as he makes them available.


Yes, I know. I'm just saying if people are willing to pay those kind of prices, why shouldn't Bill get in on the action. Keep the supply low and the demand high, and let a couple trickle out very month on E bay. David Main (D*A*M Stompboxes) has been doing this for a while. His pedals regularly sell for over $1k or even $2k on Ebay and it all goes directly to the builder.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought the Klons would be approx. $300 new, but when I spoke to Bill a year or so ago, it was going to be ~$430 shipped to Canada.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Like I keep saying, while people pay those prices, there are a great many such purchasers that are sorely disappointed with what they got for their money, because they were expecting something that would do the work *for *them, rather than working *with* them.

Don't confuse how many sell for those prices with how long the ad has been up. Bill's not a sucker, but neither is he greedy.

His problem was that he had locked himself into a business model that constrained his sales. If he could find a way to get less costly chassis made, instead of having to cast them in small batches, that'd increase his output right there. If he could provide more information on the website so that he didn't have to spend so much time on the phone, that would also increase his output. If he could find a way to have as many units going out the door as there are on e-bay, he'd sell every single one and all the profits would go to him, instead of gear speculators.


----------

